# Шишка на спине



## mypavei (21 Мар 2012)

Здравствуйте, сегодня обнаружил небольшую шишку, размером примерно 6 миллиметров. При надавливании ощущается боль как будто иголкой колят, но не слишком сильная. Больнее всего если давить на нее в сторону. Её не видно, можно только пальцем почувствовать. Что это может быть? Заранее спасибо!

Вот в этом месте:


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Мар 2012)

Всё что угодно может быть. Посетите врача в поликлинике.


----------

